# Hey from the BC lower mainland.



## opensourcefan (Oct 29, 2021)

Hello all, 

After many years I've finally decided to venture into the metal work side of things. I used to be a mechanical engineer and am doing something else (secret) now. I've been into woodworking, electronics, 3d Printing and all the other stuff we do in the shop. 

I am in search for a small metal lathe so that brought me here. I will be posting in the appropriate thread soon. 

Here's to many great future discussions. 

OSF


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Oct 29, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## whydontu (Oct 29, 2021)

Hello from Steveston!


----------



## opensourcefan (Oct 29, 2021)

whydontu said:


> Hello from Steveston!


Well hello neighbor


----------



## gmihovics (Oct 29, 2021)

Welcome from London, Ontario


----------



## YotaBota (Oct 29, 2021)

Welcome from the container battered Island.


----------



## Brent H (Oct 29, 2021)

Wooooot!!


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 30, 2021)

Welcome from farmland Ontario! 

So tell us all your secrets. We won't tell anybody else......


----------

